# In Search of A Name!



## Mama (Jul 3, 2008)

My DH brought a kitten home the other day. It's Mama was nowhere to be found. It was skinny as a rail and living in the woods next to where he works. He drives a tractor trailor and the trucks go in and out of a gate right next to the woods. He was afraid it would get run over so he brought it home. We were going to "fatten" it up a little bit and then give it away but I've grown attached. 

*Any ideas on a name for this little girl?*


----------



## Alix (Jul 3, 2008)

Pixie?


----------



## pacanis (Jul 3, 2008)

Very cute pics!
I'll stay shy of the names, as I have no idea if you like real names, people names, made up names....... but very good pics. Love the one of her playing "Paddy" cake....

oops, was that a name suggestion? (lol)


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 3, 2008)

Jambalaya


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 3, 2008)

aww cute calico.  How about Callie ?


----------



## QSis (Jul 3, 2008)

What's the name of your husband's company? Or the name of the town where he found her?

She's adorable, Mama, and she looks very happy in her new home.  I'm so glad you want her!

Lee


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 3, 2008)

QSis said:


> What's the name of your husband's company? Or the name of the town where he found her?
> 
> She's adorable, Mama, and she looks very happy in her new home. I'm so glad you want her!
> 
> Lee


  Ditto.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 3, 2008)

cute as a "button". would be a good name. or maybe "fancy"

babe


----------



## Mama (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, she seems to have adapted quite well. I didn't even have to teach her to use the litter box. I just showed her where it was and she took it from there.

"Transfreight" is the name of the company. The name of the town is Newnan.

We use to have a cat named "Callie". 

So far I'm kind of partial to Pixie and Button but *keep 'em comin'*!


----------



## luvs (Jul 3, 2008)

adillo's jambalaya is a cute name fer her. 
she looks like my Parent's boy kitty, poe.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 3, 2008)

Her ears are huge.


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 3, 2008)

I originally wanted to call my calico Camilla because she has caramel colors... but Mom named her Felicia.. lol.,.. but that is my suggestion! Cute name for a calico, you can nickname her Cammy


----------



## Mama (Jul 3, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Her ears are huge.


 
Yeah, I hope she grows into 'em!


----------



## Mama (Jul 3, 2008)

Cammy is a cute name too!  I like that.


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 3, 2008)

Remember that kitties respond better when there is Eeeeee at the end of their names!  Like Duckie, Poopie.. well you get it.. lol.. not that I would name a cat those...

....


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 3, 2008)

Mama said:


> Yeah, I hope she grows into 'em!


  Doesn't matter they make her unique. There are web sites for baby names and cat and dog names some tell you what they mean.


----------



## sattie (Jul 3, 2008)

Cute kittie... how about Pickles?


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Jul 3, 2008)

How cute! I love picking out names for pets! I've had a cat named 'Buttons' before. Is it a boy or a girl? For a girl I like 'Pixie', 'Buttons' could be either boy or girl I suppose. I also like 'Callie', 'Clara-Sue', 'Missy', 'Zoey', 'Daisy', 'Roxie', 'Bella', 'Dixie'... for a boy I like 'Romeo', 'Prince', 'Sammy', 'Patches', 'Cheif'... Like any of those?


----------



## QSis (Jul 3, 2008)

How about your state ... Georgia?  Georgy-Girl?

Lee


----------



## marigeorge (Jul 3, 2008)

What a cute kitten! We have a cat with similar markings and her name is Picasso.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 3, 2008)

How about Patches , Angel, Angie, Heidi , Samantha ?


----------



## luvs (Jul 3, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> I originally wanted to call my calico Camilla because she has caramel colors... but Mom named her Felicia.. lol.,.. but that is my suggestion! Cute name for a calico, you can nickname her Cammy


 she looks just like my charlotte!


----------



## Chicks (Jul 3, 2008)

What a wonderfully cute kitty, she is so lucky to have found a home with you.  We love kitties, we have 3  Miss Maude, Bubba and Molly Taco.  I always liked the name Lovey just never had a kitty that fit the name.LOL.  Enjoy your new baby. 
Cin


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 4, 2008)

HOBO....... she was slumming it wasn't she?
And living in the woods.....................


----------



## buckytom (Jul 4, 2008)

tractor trailers?

how about mackie (mack), kenny (kenworth), or peter (peterbuilt). 

eta: darn. i just realized that it's a she.

how about marge (large marge)?


----------



## lulu (Jul 4, 2008)

I go for rally individual names for pets.  My cats are called Nougat and Panache and my greyhoud is Marvelous...(much to the dismay of many!)  any future cats will b named after swet things to eat (Torrone, Bombalone, Rumbaba, we have lists of them!) and the dogs will be adjectives, (Marvelous is going to have a litter for her breeder at some point, we plan to keep two who will be Stupendous and Superfluous- as a joke on our naming scheme..but the other dogs we get will be things like 'Spiffing' 'Joyful' 'Honest') 

It sometimes really helps a vet if your pets have individual names.  hen I was dealing with lots of peoples animals on large research studies people would call to ask advice about ther horse, Daisy, or Lucky, or Star or Captain and I would have to ask people for there address or spin them out while I worked out which file to look through bcause those common names meant that I knew quite a few animals with th same name.   So, my vet, should he get the chance to forget me or if my husband calls him, knows EXACTLY who the animal in question is and can access his 'mental file' bfor th computer records hit the screen.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 4, 2008)

We've had many calico's over our lifetime and yes, one was named Callie.
One was named Tucson due to the colors she bore.
One named Houston just because of her sultry temperament.
Our son's calico is named Fendi because of the designer but my DGS and I call her Fendoodle.
"LuckyLady" because she is and so are you, darling kitten


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 4, 2008)

She is beautiful!!!  Living in Georgia, our calico's name would be good: Scarlett O'Hairy!

I was looking at name meanings (only got as far as "c"!), since that is how I found one of my cat's and one of my dog's names.  Aubrey means "rules with elf wisdom!"  Ariel (one of my now gone kitties) means "devine feline."  My name, Barbara, means "mysterious stranger from a faraway land" and I just read that according to Catholic custom St. Barbara is a protector from fire and lightning.

Barbara


----------



## Dove (Jul 5, 2008)

*BT...just where did you come up with the name Marge??? or better yet "large Marge"?  do I have to open the woodshed door for you again? 

She looks like a Georgia Belle to me. or a Peach...I love all the colors..I guess Mama kitty couldn't decide what color she should be so just gave her a variety of colors.

Marge*


----------



## simplicity (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm also a cat owner.   I named mine Savannah - Savvy when she was little.  Now she's all grown up and goes by her proper name.  I like place names...another idea.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 5, 2008)

lol, marge. 

the only female trucker i could think of was this: YouTube - Pee Wee's Big Adventure

it's a little long, but i love pee wee.


----------



## Constance (Jul 5, 2008)

How about Peaches or Peachie, as in Georgia peaches?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 5, 2008)

What about the Georgia State Flower   Cherokee Rose
                      or state wild flower         Azealea
                      or state insect               Honey Bee


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 5, 2008)

Thought of another one Georgie Girl like in the song


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 5, 2008)

Pee wee was a perv...


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 5, 2008)

Mama, you named the kitty yet? I like Pixie too.


----------



## Mama (Jul 5, 2008)

Okay...................the votes have been tallied and the winner is........................may I have a drumroll please.............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




............And the winner is..............................






PIXIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! from Dixie!

Thank you all so very much.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 5, 2008)

I had a bird named Aunt Peggy... Wouldn't be a bad name for a cat, either.


----------



## Dove (Jul 5, 2008)

*Good choice.
*


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 5, 2008)

Great name! Now that you have named her she is truly all yours. Lucky little girl  Little Miss Pixie from Dixie


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 5, 2008)

Cute, mama.
Now, what's she gonna call you?


​


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh Mama - she is adorable. I'm so glad she was rescued. Sounds like your husband has a soft heart, like mine. I think jambalaya would be a great name because of her many colors. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jul 5, 2008)

archimedes. Miss Daisy Cuddles


----------

